# Amplificador de auto en protección.



## Joserodas (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar, ha encontrar el fallo de éste amplificador, ya llevo varios días intentando repararlo pero no se porque el amplificador se mantiene en protección, en la fuente de alimentación utiliza un CI TL494CN y un CI NJM2904L, le he cambiado los dos ci  pero sigue igual, he notado que si extraigo el CI NJM2904L de la placa, la fuente funciona pero calienta una resistencia, si vuelvo a colocarlo en la placa el amplificador vuelve a protegerse. Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

Podrías empezar sacando todos los transistores de salida y probandolos sino están en cortocircuito, que es algo muy común en estos amplificadores.

Saludos!!!


----------



## babuino (Dic 6, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo con (tacatomon) tambien podias ver algunos transistores pequeños siempre van conectados entre los transistores salida y la fuente es decir van conectados con el oscilador TL debes seguir las pistas con un poco de paciencia de no ser asi con el CI NJM


----------



## Joserodas (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, gracias por contestar,he revisado todos los transistores y ninguno esta en cortocircuito,he revisado todas las resistencias que estan juntas al tl494 y todas bien,voy hacer lo que me dicen,sacaré todos los transistores y los revisaré de nuevo aver si alguno tiene fugas y os cuento.Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Joserodas (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola,he sacado de la placa todos los transistores de salida para testearlos y todos estan perfectos,he sacado todos los diodos rectificadores y todos bien,conecto el ampli sin los transistores de salida y sigue en protección,pero si saco fuera de la placa el ci NJM2904l la fuente de alimentación trabaja con +65v -65v en los railes,si vuelvo ha colocar el NJM2904L el amplificador se protege,ya lo he revisado todo y no encuentro nada,no se donde puedo conseguir el esquema,espero me ayuden,gracias de nuevo.


----------



## castro (Dic 16, 2009)

ya buscaste el datasheet el NJM2904.....


----------



## Joserodas (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola,si, lo miré pero nesecito el esquema,pero he notado que el amplificador sin el NJM2904 funciona perfecto,lo llevo montado en el auto con dos altavoces y va muy bien,me gustaria que me explicaran porque ocurre esto sin este njm2904.¿creen que mas adelante tendré problemas?gracias y saludos


----------

